# TNHarley and rightwinger



## TNHarley

We finally get to do this lol
Ok... So who is really destroying America?
I blame, of course, liberals and their policies(you can start from back when)
I blame republican greed as well
My reason being is: 
We all know liberalism is different than it was in the 18th and 19th centuries
What is the difference? They embrace their role for caring for the people
Let me give you some examples
- FDR's "New Deal"
Started subsidized housing and federal involvement in healthcare(luckily congress said NO to a lot of it)
- LBJ and the "Federal Reserve"
- Carter and the "Community Reinvestment Act"
- Clinton and Robert Rubin and the "GLBD" (Gramm Leach Blily Act)
- Democrats pushing for "Fannie Mae"
- Obama taking back work requirements in welfare

All of the examples I have given, have destroyed our economy.

All this "giving" from liberal, and with the right being against SO MANY handouts, we have been divided like no other time( I think? lol)
You all also shoot negative terms when people do not disagree. 
Flat out LIES I might add
Homophobe, racist, bigots for example(and get the simple minded followers you have to hate us)
Then you have Obama, the "United We Were, Divided We Stand" President (my term )

Libertarians and the right can be cruel as well
But we have a reason
You are killing this country


----------



## TNHarley

ok we will get back to it...


----------



## Dante

TNHarley said:


> We finally get to do this lol
> Ok... So who is really destroying America?
> I blame, of course, liberals and their policies(you can start from back when)
> I blame republican greed as well
> My reason being is:
> We all know liberalism is different than it was in the 18th and 19th centuries
> What is the difference? They embrace their role for caring for the people
> Let me give you some examples
> - FDR's "New Deal"
> Started subsidized housing and federal involvement in healthcare(luckily congress said NO to a lot of it)
> - LBJ and the "Federal Reserve"
> - Carter and the "Community Reinvestment Act"
> - Clinton and Robert Rubin and the "GLBD" (Gramm Leach Blily Act)
> - Democrats pushing for "Fannie Mae"
> - Obama taking back work requirements in welfare
> 
> All of the examples I have given, have destroyed our economy.
> 
> All this "giving" from liberal, and with the right being against SO MANY handouts, we have been divided like no other time( I think? lol)
> You all also shoot negative terms when people do not disagree.
> Flat out LIES I might add
> Homophobe, racist, bigots for example(and get the simple minded followers you have to hate us)
> Then you have Obama, the "United We Were, Divided We Stand" President (my term )
> 
> Libertarians and the right can be cruel as well
> But we have a reason
> You are killing this country



Just to start you have your facts wrong on Fannie Mae

The broader argument, meanwhile, is that Democrats like Barney Frank actually helped create the crisis by pushing the government to expand its affordable-housing programs. New York mayor Michael Bloomberg has made a version of this argument: Congress forced banks to make shoddy loans to people who couldn&#8217;t afford them, and that caused the subprime meltdown. But it&#8217;s not true. Barry Ritholz has dubbed this argument &#8220;The Big Lie.&#8221; And disproving it simply requires a few graphs.
- Barney Frank didn?t cause the housing crisis - The Washington Post

---

In 2009 Frank responded to what he called "wholly inaccurate efforts by Republicans to blame Democrats, and [me] in particular" for the subprime mortgage crisis, which is linked to the financial crisis of 2007&#8211;2009.[49] He outlined his efforts to reform these institutions and add regulations, but met resistance from Republicans, with the main exception being a bill with Republican Mike Oxley that died because of opposition from President Bush.[49] 

The 2005 bill included Frank objectives, which were to impose tighter regulation of Fannie and Freddie and new funds for rental housing. Frank and Mike Oxley achieved broad bipartisan support for the bill in the Financial Services Committee, and it passed the House. But the Senate never voted on the measure, in part because President Bush was likely to veto it. "If it had passed, that would have been one of the ways we could have reined in the bowling ball going downhill called housing," Oxley told Frank.
*
In an op-ed piece in the Wall Street Journal, Lawrence B. Lindsey, a former economic adviser to President George W. Bush, wrote that Frank "is the only politician I know who has argued that we needed tighter rules that intentionally produce fewer homeowners and more renters."[*7]

Once control shifted to the Democrats, Frank was able to help guide both the Federal Housing Reform Act (H.R. 1427) and the Mortgage Reform and Anti-Predatory Lending Act (H.R. 3915) to passage in 2007.[49] Frank also said that the Republican-led Gramm&#8211;Leach&#8211;Bliley Act of 1999, which repealed part of the Glass&#8211;Steagall Act of 1933 and removed the wall between commercial and investment banks, contributed to the financial meltdown.[49] Frank stated further that "during twelve years of Republican rule no reform was adopted regarding Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. 

In 2007, a few months after I became the Chairman, the House passed a strong reform bill; we sought to get the [Bush] administration's approval to include it in the economic stimulus legislation in January 2008; and finally got it passed and onto President Bush's desk in July 2008. Moreover, "we were able to adopt it in nineteen months, and we could have done it much quicker if the [Bush] administration had cooperated."
- Barney Frank - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


--  until you come to terms with reality there is no sense in tackling the rest of your bs and falsehoods. 

*check*


----------



## Dante

poor tnh, who would ever have thought...


----------



## TNHarley

History is in the eye of the beholder, bro. 
"What housing bubble" lol
First off, Frank is a known liar. Crazy thing is, his transgressions and miscalculations about Fannie outweigh his lies. Didn't he have a buddy that run that? Lol
I do admit bush didn't help with his attempt at "appeasement". 
Subsidizing subprime loans was a mistake to begin with. He OWNS that


----------



## TNHarley

At least SOMEONE responded to the thread!


----------



## Dante

TNHarley said:


> History is in the eye of the beholder, bro.
> "What housing bubble" lol
> First off, Frank is a known liar. Crazy thing is, his transgressions and miscalculations about Fannie outweigh his lies. Didn't he have a buddy that run that? Lol
> I do admit bush didn't help with his attempt at "appeasement".
> Subsidizing subprime loans was a mistake to begin with. He OWNS that



So you attack Frank as a supposedly "known" liar as a way of deflecting that your reply is in response to a post about what a top economic advisor and Republican have to say in defense of Frankxs statementsv


----------



## TNHarley

Dante said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> History is in the eye of the beholder, bro.
> "What housing bubble" lol
> First off, Frank is a known liar. Crazy thing is, his transgressions and miscalculations about Fannie outweigh his lies. Didn't he have a buddy that run that? Lol
> I do admit bush didn't help with his attempt at "appeasement".
> Subsidizing subprime loans was a mistake to begin with. He OWNS that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you attack Frank as a supposedly "known" liar as a way of deflecting that your reply is in response to a post about what a top economic advisor and Republican have to say in defense of Frankxs statementsv
Click to expand...


do what?
I was saying frank is a known liar for the reason of me not giving 2 shits what that fool says.
frank owned that. there is no way around it. you can look at it 100 different ways, he still owns it.
the fact that that is your response and your response to the op was mediocre, kinda disappoints me, dante.
you been gone too long


----------



## Dante

Barney Frank did not lie. 

see?


----------



## TNHarley

Touche my friend. Touche
What about the rest of the OP? I KNOW you have something good to say


----------



## Listening

This is the Bull Ring.

The title is TNHarley and Righwinger....

What is Dante doing posting arguments to this thread.

It does not look like it even belongs here.  No judges were identified....and RightWinger (to nobody's surprise) didn't bother to show.


----------



## Mr. H.

The Dante needs no invitation?


----------



## Listening

The Dante needs a brain.


----------



## Dante

so, how did it all turn out?


----------



## Listening

Dante said:


> so, how did it all turn out?



TNHarley wins by default.

rightwinger pussies out.


----------



## Dante

really? I find it difficult to believe that either of those two would "pussie out"


----------

